# Paracord Crazy :D



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Not posted for a while folks, been busy playing around with some paracord for the first time..... Sad I know.... All started off when I was given some nautical grade line for free and made myself a bracelet... Inspired by the Dankung I looked into it a bit more.... Then this happened......



































Still practising my shooting but dammm this is.... Well....... Addictive? Lol. Paracording up everything I can lay my hands on  might try a paracord natural sling? 3 pieces of natural Y wood nearly dry enough to crack on with.. Dried by itself with wax on the ends etc to stop cracking. All in all happpppy days from Mud island (England)


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Some more paracord creations.











































Then want to try this...


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

...We should hang out sometime


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

What no monkey fists? lol


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Hell yeah 

But this was done with a large hex nut flowed by taking a 12mm lead ball and hammering it into it and around the edges. Small but heavy


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

And had to redo the Dankung in my fav ACU digital camo cord


----------

